# Traveling Contract CPC Auditor



## hbrown01 (Sep 13, 2011)

We are currently looking for contract CPC coders/auditors who can travel. We have various projects where we need auditors to go onsite to complete the audits. These are contract positions that could potentially lead to full time employment. These are immediate openings that we need to fill ASAP. You must have experience auditing/coding outpatient/physician claims and hold a CPC.

Please send your resume to hbrown@nationalaudit.com if you are interested.

Thank you!


----------

